# Happy Birthday artart47



## kurtak (Dec 18, 2014)

Happy birthday Art :!: 

Have you got your lab set up yet at your new home :?: 

Kurt


----------



## maynman1751 (Dec 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Art! Have a good one.


----------



## Irons (Dec 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday. I hope things are going well for you. 8)


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 18, 2014)

Happy bday artartist  hundreds of more days like this to come.


----------



## yar (Dec 18, 2014)

Happy Birtday Art.....Heres to many more!!!!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Art! I hope you have a great day!

Dave


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Art!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## kjavanb123 (Dec 18, 2014)

Artart,

Best wishes and happy birthday.

Kevin


----------



## necromancer (Dec 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Art! I hope you have a 24k day!


----------



## butcher (Dec 18, 2014)

Art Happy Birthday, how many candles on the cake, would it be hot enough to melt gold yet?


----------



## AndyWilliams (Dec 18, 2014)

Birthday cheer! Hope your birthday was what you wanted!


----------



## artart47 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi my friends!. 
Thank you sooo much for all these great birthday wishes!. I'm up north at work till about the 21st. then, I get off till after new years.
I'm having a nice birthday I'm at the George Webbs restaurant here in Peshtigo wisconsin having coffee and something to eat cuz I get 61% off. enough candles to melt gold if I supply alittle oxygen. 
Kurt. Not yet. just no time. I'm tearing down pc's and other stuff and continuing to do some fingers. I just need to get more than one day off in like ten days so I can get some stuff done.
Gonna go to a bar here that gives you free drinks for like 2hrs on your birthday! may-be I'll end up dancing on the bar and doing stand-up comedy.
Thanks again and you all have a wonderful Christmas and New years!
artart47


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey Art. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Shark (Dec 19, 2014)

Sounds like the Happy part is well on the way, :lol: 

But:

Happy Birthday!


----------



## eastky (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday Art.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 19, 2014)

Just got on the computer for the day, and found you had a birthday today, Art. 

Happy Birthday, my friend. I think of you often. 

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday Art. Many more to come.


----------



## Geo (Dec 26, 2014)

Sorry I'm late. Happy Birthday Art!!!

I hope you had a wonderful day and many more to come.


----------

